
Visual Speech Recognition – Deciphers speech from lip movement - Kaibeezy
https://liopa.ai/
======
Kaibeezy
_... determine speech by analysing the movement of a user’s lips as they speak
into a camera. These lip movements are known as visemes and are the visual
equivalent of a phoneme or unit of sound in spoken language._

Bumped into this while researching something else. Amazing. Also slightly
creepy, in the same way it's possible to eavesdrop on conversations in a room
by laser detection of vibrations in window glass.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Laser_microphone](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Laser_microphone)

... which evolved from tech originally by Leon Theremin. Cool.

